

Dota 2 E-Sports Tournament Disrupted by Player DDOS - krapht
http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=408051

======
binaryatrocity
Why must they ruin the fun? Now games for today are cancelled and my half-day
from work is pointless, I'll actually have to code or something.

